# كتاب عن صناعة الطوب الحرارى



## chemist ahmed sala (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أخوتى فى الله 

أرجو منكم أن تساعدونى فى الحصول 


على أى كتاب عن صناعة الطوب الحرارى



أو عن التعدين والحراريات بصفة عامة


 ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## abue tycer (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*;كتاب عن refractories*

كتاب عن الطابوق الحراري (HAND BOOK OF INDUSTERIAL REFRACTORIES TECNOLOGY ) 
موجود على الرابط :

http://rapidshare.com/files/116666681//Handbook_of_Industrial_Refractories_Technology.zip

يمكن الاستفادة منه مع تحياتي


----------



## esraa marawan (14 نوفمبر 2010)

the link doesn't work can you rework it


----------

